# gx140 ignition coil resistance specifications



## royboy (Mar 30, 2008)

can anybody point me to the transistorized ignition coil specs for the gx140 I would be most appreciative.

I suspect plug that fires in air is not firing in compression. not really yhte plug as many have been tried so I suspect the ignition.

thanks in advance


----------



## Restrorob (Dec 23, 2007)

Out of the manual;


To check ignition coil primary side,
connect one ohmmeter lead to primary
(black) coil lead and touch iron coil
laminations with remaining lead. On
transistorized units, ohmmeter should
register 1.0-1.2 ohms on GXV120,
0.8-1.0 on Models GX120, GX160 and
GX200, and 0.7-0.9 ohm on other models.
On CDI units, ohmmeter should
read 224-323 ohms.
To check ignition coil secondary side,
connect one ohmmeter lead to the spark
plug lead wire and remaining lead to
the iron core laminations. On transistorized
units, ohmmeter should read
10k-14k ohms on GXV120, 5.9k-7.1k
ohms on Models GX120, GX160 and
GX200, and 6.3k-7.7k ohms on other
models. On CDI units, ohmmeter
should read 5.01k-8.45k ohms. If ohmmeter
readings are not as specified, renew
ignition coil.

Good Luck


----------



## royboy (Mar 30, 2008)

does the ohmeter reading include the spark plug cap? my cap alone is 10.8 ohms and the secondary measurement from laminate to end of spark plug wire less the cap is 13.2 ohms. The total would be 24 ohms.


----------



## Restrorob (Dec 23, 2007)

Well Roy,

I have never had to test one of these coils, I have found either they work or they don't.

Here is a clip from the GXV610 manual;

To check ignition coil secondary side,
remove the spark plug cap and connect
one ohmmeter lead to the spark plug
lead wire and remaining lead to the
iron core laminations.

I would assume it would apply to the smaller block engines as well since it does say in the proper test to put your test lead "to the spark
plug *lead wire*", I couldn't find any test specs on the cap it's self.

But, From the specs you posted either with the cap or without the coil is out of specified range.


----------

